# Necron fluff, again.



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I just finished reeducating myself on the events of the War in Heaven, and I must say, Matt Ward, I am very upset with you.

No race has had its history and origin so thoroughly mutilated before. Every single aspect of the Necrons, including some very important ones, has been scrapped, and it even carries over into the fluff of other races.

Why? Because Matt Ward is a tool.

The basic timeline for the war in heaven goes something like this:

-Necrontyr grow their empire to span the galaxy.
-Civil War erupts, the first wars of secession.
-The ruling body declares war on the Old Ones simply because it would unify their race.
-The Old Ones put the boot to them.
-The Necrontyr summon the C'tan to fight the Old Ones.
-They become Necrons.
-They beat the Old Ones but regret their decision and rebel against the C'tan.
-Everyone loses, the Eldar are the new prominent race, they go to sleep.

Anyone spot the changes? How about, all of it? The Necrontyr did have a large empire but it was one of necessity. They lived on a radiation-blasted planet and lacked warp technology, so they had to leave that planet and slowly grow their empire.

How exactly the Old Ones and the Necrontyr got into a conflict isn't fully explained, just that the Necrontyr were jealous of their lifespans. The Old Ones were master genetic engineers who created all the races, and presumably, altered their own genes as well. The Necrontyr, assuredly wanting this technology, get themselves into a fight with the Old Ones, and despite their technology far outstripping that of the Old Ones, they lost because they had no warp capabilities.

So they summon the C'tan. The C'tan offer them immortality, give them necron bodies, and help them crush the Old Ones.

Everything that got changed before this point I can handle. Its what happens next that makes me want to pull my own hair out.

According to the new fluff, the Necrons _regret_ the decision and beat back their former allies, the C'tan, and defeat them.

What.

If this is so, then _why are the Necrons still trying to consume all life?_ Why is it that they are waking up and just murdering everything they see? It makes no sense. And where do the Pariahs fit in? We haven't forgotten about those have we? Or the warp-blocking Obelisks? Matt Ward scrapped half their fluff and changed the other half. The only reason for the Necrons to be destroying all life is because the C'tan are telling them to, but the C'tan have been reduced to "shards" (Its also worth noting that the Machine God on Mars is the Deciever. How is a shard the machine god?).

Basically, it boils down to this. The Necrons were, originally, just tools for a far more sinister purpose. Now their motivation is... What? Greed? Yawn.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

I'm not sure where it is but we have almost 30 pages of debate and a poll taken on this subject. It's somewhere below in the bowels of hell. I had a minor role in the debate myself so that's how I'm aware of that. I don't think the plyons are of concern to Mr.Ward and the pariah's are not it seems like a genetic mutation. The shards I don't even want to touch.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> I just finished reeducating myself on the events of the War in Heaven, and I must say, Matt Ward, I am very upset with you.


Ward was the third lead writer to be given the project of the Necrons, and was told to finish it when he got it. Who knows how much work was his, or another lead writers.



> According to the new fluff, the Necrons _regret_ the decision and beat back their former allies, the C'tan, and defeat them.
> 
> What.
> 
> ...


Actually, the Necrons have many different motivations. The desire to purge all life is there, but only for those infected with the Destroyer virus. Other necrons not infected with that or the Flayer virus have many different types of goals. Some want to reclaim old glory, worlds, or property, some want to find a living race to bio-transfer into, some want to just bring order to the galaxy.



Deadeye776 said:


> I'm not sure where it is but we have almost 30 pages of debate and a poll taken on this subject. It's somewhere below in the bowels of hell. I had a minor role in the debate myself so that's how I'm aware of that. I don't think the plyons are of concern to Mr.Ward and the pariah's are not it seems like a genetic mutation. The shards I don't even want to touch.


The thread your talking about is this one I think:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103577


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thing is, these three things are the _entire fucking core_ of the original Necron fluff. The Pariahs were a gene created by the C'tan and introduced into Humanity in its infancy to be used as a weapon against the Warp later on. The Pylons were their plan to block the warp off from the materium, a plan they still planned on completing, and its success would mean their unchallengeable dominion of the galaxy. Finally, the C'tan were the driving force and the whole reason the necrons existed and are reawakening- The C'tan wished to drive them to dominate the galaxy once more to satiate their bottomless hunger for sentient life force. With them gone, what exactly is the nefarious goal? What is the sinister, galaxy-dooming plot?

Here's what I think happened. Matt ward came on Heresy, and every time he would see a "Who will ultimately win" thread, he would go in, a smug grin across his face, sure people would be touting the Imperium as the ultimate victors. As he read the threads however, his face turned, and he raged and threw his computer around, because everyone was always saying it would boil down to Necrons vs Tyranids, and that eve then, the Necrons stood a good chance because the Tyranids were downright terrified of the Necrons, and a fight against them would yield no biomass to replenish their forces- Thus they would have to move on. Enraged by this discovery, Matt Ward spent many nights in his Ultramarines footie pajamas, stewing over how he would make people see that no one could stand up to the Spess Mehrens. He analyzed people's reasons that the Necrons would win and the Imperium wouldn't, ad was disgusted to find all these non-Marine lovers saying how great they were because they had pariahs and C'tan and the plan to shut off the warp with the Obelisks.

Then, out of the blue, GW decided to give the Necrons a new codex. When Matt Ward heard this, a sly grin crept across his face, and he immediattely volunteered to write the new codex. After making him promise no more Space Marine/Necron alliances would be added, they gave him the book, unaware of his true intentions.

He set to work engineering the fluff so that no one could say the Necrons had any factors that would make them able to best the Spess Mehrens. He was able to safely just ignore both the Pariah gene and the Obelisks. Even if they were in other fluff of other codices of other races, if he never wrote down that they were made by the Necrons, then, well, they weren't, right? I mean, his word is God in this case.

The one thing he couldn't get around, however, is the C'tan. Try as he might, there was no real way to completely remove them from the lore, seeing as they were present in Spess Mehren lore, and nothing about Spess Mehrens can be violated or invalidated.

So he got another sneaky thought. What if he moved around all the lore so that the Necrons got their necron bodies then _turned on the C'tan and defeated them?_

It was so genius, he had an orgasm instantly. With all three of the Necrons' best pieces of fluff and most powerful factors out of the way, they were little more than ancient space skeletons now! Dohohoho!

Having succeeded in his mission, he added insult to injury by taking away all the uniqueness and mystery they had left, and simply making them Space Egyptians.

That will show those stupid Non-Spess Mehren lovers.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Thing is, these three things are the _entire fucking core_ of the original Necron fluff. The Pariahs were a gene created by the C'tan and introduced into Humanity in its infancy to be used as a weapon against the Warp later on. The Pylons were their plan to block the warp off from the materium, a plan they still planned on completing, and its success would mean their unchallengeable dominion of the galaxy. Finally, the C'tan were the driving force and the whole reason the necrons existed and are reawakening- The C'tan wished to drive them to dominate the galaxy once more to satiate their bottomless hunger for sentient life force. With them gone, what exactly is the nefarious goal? What is the sinister, galaxy-dooming plot?
> 
> Here's what I think happened. Matt ward came on Heresy, and every time he would see a "Who will ultimately win" thread, he would go in, a smug grin across his face, sure people would be touting the Imperium as the ultimate victors. As he read the threads however, his face turned, and he raged and threw his computer around, because everyone was always saying it would boil down to Necrons vs Tyranids, and that eve then, the Necrons stood a good chance because the Tyranids were downright terrified of the Necrons, and a fight against them would yield no biomass to replenish their forces- Thus they would have to move on. Enraged by this discovery, Matt Ward spent many nights in his Ultramarines footie pajamas, stewing over how he would make people see that no one could stand up to the Spess Mehrens. He analyzed people's reasons that the Necrons would win and the Imperium wouldn't, ad was disgusted to find all these non-Marine lovers saying how great they were because they had pariahs and C'tan and the plan to shut off the warp with the Obelisks.
> 
> ...


and we go from what could have been a legit thread about the new Necron fluff, to a Matt Ward hate thread.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> and we go from what could have been a legit thread about the new Necron fluff, to a Matt Ward hate thread.


You're ignoring the point.

It's a *funny* Matt Ward hate thread.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Since Ward gave us Trazyn the Infinite, I can forgive him much. :so_happy:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Just deal with it. One, Matt Ward did not write this completely by himself. Two, its a fucking game and its just fucking fluff. If you don't like it, ignore it. Besides, the Destroyer Virus makes the necrons back to who they were originally: Boring Evil Robots.

And besides, we got Trazyn the Infinite, the most polite troll of WH40k.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

As much as I prefer the old background fluff I can see why they changed alot of it if the 6th edition rumours are true and chaos is going to be the central big bad again. The Necrons and the tyranids have overshadowed what is supposedly the games main villian for quite a long time and as much as it pains me to see it necrons where the easy choice for a retcon. 

Besides theres nothing in the main book that compleltly retcons previous lore. It just drops it into the background. But anyway as that other guy said Its only a game and if you dont like the Lore ignore it or you can do what I do and simply continue to follow the old fluff. Yes we have terrible background lore but ward did give us 1 thing we have a competive codex now on par with Nids, Guard and Marines. We have Deathmarks and the royal Court, We have Annihilation Barges, Imotek and we have the 2 best troop choices in the game plus much more. And unlike the background fluff each of the units has great Lore and background. I mean who could not like Trazyn the Infinite or Nemoser Zahndrek. Infact I like them both so much I'm going to go make a game list XD


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Players complaining because now they have a reason to paint their Necrons their own way, and emotionally invest into their armies the way every other army in this game have been encouraged to do since day one... Riiiiight.

Old Necron fluff was crap, dull, boring, and meaningless.

Oh, so, they were slaves to these Space Gods, who, despite living indefinitely, had never previously noticed life forms? And yet we're to believe they also hated the Old Ones, hence the alliance. And despite Warp beings literally being created from pure energy and/or souls, the foodstuff of the C'Tan, they were anathema to them? Oh. Makes perfect sense, no wonder you preferred the 6 or 7 pages of fluff you had before to the 30-odd it is now. Got it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Really, the fluff has changed. That is it. The old, boring ass crons are gone, and the Egyptobotz now reign supreme. The old Necrons offered nothing. They were a dead end with little to no character. The new crons have personality. Live with it.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Robots with personality?

Does not compute.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I planned on responding to this last night, but I didn't since i knew it was going to turn into a matt ward hate thread.

Glad to see I wasn't disappointed.

But since the fluff is brought up. We all know that the imperium is dead. The only question is when it will die. The necrons are still a threat to the galaxy. Like it or not whenever a space marine dies to a tyranid that's biomass.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The new lore is fantastic. We have a level of character and purpose that simply wasn't there before. 

Deadeye, a minor role in the other thread? :rofl: (I kid, ) 

Further Iron Angel, where in the new codex does it directly contradict the existence of the pylons or pariahs? All we know now is that pariahs do not form a common element in the necron army. They are still representable as lychguard in game, and the lore is open ended enough to draw your own conclusions. Pariahs appear in several novels, so is it not reasonable to assume the necrons are taking liberties with humans? Or perhaps a Deceiver Shard is at play, seeking newer servants following the result of the necron rebellion. 

And the pylons? They still exist. They are a plot device in the Eisenhorn trilogy at some point, and nothing i'm aware of has contradicted them at all. 


And on a separate note, I will quote myself from elsewhere: 




Serpion5 said:


> Can everyone accept the fact that now and then a thread gets duplicated long after it has died?
> 
> Nobody forces you to read them or post in them. Lesson I have learned the hard way myself.
> 
> The point of venting is so you don't lose your cool. But we can still be civil with this can we not?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's entirely reasonable to claim that a Shard was accidentally released from it's prison and took over a Tomb World, if you so desire. The Necrons unwittingly do it's bidding, while it conducts experiments in shutting off the Warp (never made sense) by changing human dna.

Of course, Orks exist, and I imagine they're just as tasty as humanity, and are more populous and would be easier to harvest. Wiping humanity out and leaving the Orks on worlds of their own to regress before moving in and eating entire worlds in one go? Much scarier endgame for the Necrons than the original.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

As I've stated in other threads, I don't blame Ward for the rape of the Necron lore, that was probably GW's call and Ward just did the best he could. Which was Trazyn the Infinite. king

Still, I am sad that they are not the army I signed up for, and I've slowly but surely fallen out of love with them. Ah well, not the end of the world.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Everything that got changed before this point I can handle. Its what happens next that makes me want to pull my own hair out.
> 
> According to the new fluff, the Necrons _regret_ the decision and beat back their former allies, the C'tan, and defeat them.
> 
> What.


Do you mean that they regretted their decision to allow the C'tan to transform them into the Necrons? If so, there was already an element of that in the old lore - in that they were tricked or deceived into becoming the Necrons without full knowledge of what they would become.



Iron Angel said:


> If this is so, then _why are the Necrons still trying to consume all life?_ Why is it that they are waking up and just murdering everything they see? It makes no sense.


They arn't. They are trying to reclaim their empires and domains from the _"lesser races"_ that now inhabit them. That is their purpose.



Iron Angel said:


> And where do the Pariahs fit in?


Presumably the same as in the old lore.



Iron Angel said:


> Or the warp-blocking Obelisks?


Again, presumably the same as in the old lore.



Iron Angel said:


> (Its also worth noting that the Machine God on Mars is the Deciever. How is a shard the machine god?).


The shards are still entities of _"near-unlimited power."_



Iron Angel said:


> Basically, it boils down to this. The Necrons were, originally, just tools for a far more sinister purpose. Now their motivation is... What? Greed? Yawn.


The Necrons of the old lore were tools for the C'tan's greed. Now they act for their own greed. No issue there.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Every ‘Cron down in Kronus liked Necrons a lot... 
But GW, who lived just North of Kronus, did NOT! 
GW hated Necrons! The whole Necron kind!
Now, please don't ask why. No one quite knows their mind.
It could be that their weapons just couldn’t bite.
It could be, their Dreadnaughts got gaussed left and right.
But I think that the most likely reason of all
May have been that their weapons were two sizes too small. 
But, Whatever the reason, the armor or gauss,
They stood there on 5th ed, and started to grouse,
Staring down from their office in a sour, GW-y fume
At the green-lighted windows below in their tomb.
For he knew every ‘Cron down in Kronus’s holes
Was busy now, rolling We’ll Be Back rolls. 
"And they're piling on glances!" they snarled with a sneer.
"Tomorrow’s their Codex! It's practically here!"
Then they growled, with their GW fingers nervously drumming,
"I MUST find a way to keep this codex from coming!"
For, tomorrow, he knew... 
...All the Necronian gits...
Would wake up bright and early. They'd rush for their bits!
And then! Oh, the noise! Oh, the noise! Noise! Noise! Noise!
That's one thing he hated! The NOISE! NOISE! NOISE! NOISE! 
Then the ‘Crons, young and old, would sit down to deep strike.
And strike! And strike!
And STRIKE! AND STRIKE!
They would start with Flayed Ones, and rare Triplith release
Which was something GW couldn't stand in the least! 
And THEN
They'd do something he liked least of all!
Every ‘Cron down in Kronus, the tall and the small,
Would stand close together, and their weapons they’d drum,
They'd stand in a circle, and the C’tan would come! 
They'd kill! And they'd kill!
AND they'd KILL! KILL! KILL KILL!
And the more the GW thought of a glance on his raider,
The more the GW thought, "I must stop these charaders!
"We've spent fifty-three years on Space Marines now!
I MUST stop their codex from coming!
...But HOW?" 
Then he got an idea!
An awful idea!
GW
GOT A WONDERFUL, AWFUL IDEA! 
"I know just what to do!" GW Laughed with a croak.
And they made a quick Nightbringer scythe and a cloak.
And they chuckled, and clucked, "What a great GW trick!
"With this getup I'll look just like that Nightbringer prick!" 
"All I need is a Lord..."
And GW looked around.
But since Lords all were ‘Crons, there were none to be found.
Did that stop the old GW...?
No! GW simply said,
"If I can't find a Lord, then I'll make one instead!"
So they called up Matt Ward. Then they took silver sheet
And they stuck it all on from his head to his feet. 
THEN
They laughed with a whoop,
And smacked their new metal dupe
On a ramshackle ‘Lith
He started the power and set out forthwith
Then GW said, "Giddyap!"
And the lith started down
Toward the tombs where the ‘Crons
Lay a-snooze in their town. 
All their windows were dark. Quiet ash flew like wisps.
All the Necrons were dreaming of P-whips and liths.
When he came to the first tomb in the rift.
"This is stop number one," The old GW-bringer hissed
And he climbed to the roof, stupid dex in his fist. 
Then he slid through the portal, refusing his crew.
But if Necrons liked portals, then so could they too.
He got stuck only once, but it didn’t go far,
When they spaced mentally out 'cause they thought of Calgar
Where the Necron codices all hung in a row.
"These WBB rules," they grinned, "are the first things to go!" 
Then they slithered and slunk, with a smile most rough,
Around the whole room, and he took all the fluff!
C’tan! Pariahs! Obelisks scattered ‘round! 
Living Metal, WBB, every bit that he found!
And they erased every one. Then GW, with a chortle,
Stuffed all the dexes, one by one, through the portal! 
Then they slunk to the display. They took the Cron’s models!
They took spotted Flayed Ones and Destroyers, full throttle!
They cleaned out that display as quick as they can,
Why, GW even took their C’tan!
Then he stuffed all the armies through the portal of myth.
"And NOW!" grinned GW, "I will stuff up the Lith!" 
And GW grabbed the lith, and he started to roll
When he heard a small sound like the scream of a soul.
He turned around fast, and saw a small Lord!
Avaat-Hathesh, and GW was floored. 
GW had been caught by this lesser ‘Cron lord
He’d got up to paint on his army some more.
He stared at GW and said, "Oh, Nightbringer, why,
"Why are you taking our Necron fluff? WHY?" 
But, you know, that GW, was so smart and so slick
They thought up a lie, and they thought it up quick!
"Why, my ancient disciple," the fake Nightbringer lied,
"Your models are a thing of Golden Daemon pride!
"So I'm taking them up to the city, my dear
"I'll show it around, Then I'll bring it back here." 
And his fib fooled the Lord. Then he patted his head
And played 1500pts and then went to his bed.
And when Avaat-Hathesh went to bed with his dice,
HE went to the portal and shoved the lith thrice! 
Then the last thing he took
Was the rods for their blasters.
Then they went through the portal themselves, the old bastards.
On their walls they left nothing but hooks, and some plaster. 
And the one speck of paper
That they left in the tomb
Was a slip that for rules there was not even room. 
Then
They did the same thing
To the other Crons' tombs 
Leaving slips much too small
For the rules to have room! 
It was quarter past dawn...
All the Crons, still a-bed
All the Crons, still a-snooze
When they packed up their lith,
Packed it up with their Immortals, Spyders and Scythes!
The We’ll Be Back rules! The Lith, impenetrable on all sides! 
Three thousand miles up! In the orbit of the planet,
He stuck it in the airlock to jam it!
"Pooh-pooh to the ‘Crons!" they were GW-ish-ly humming.
"They're finding out now that no good Dex is coming!
"They're just waking up! I know just what they'll do!
"Their mouths will hang open a minute or two
"The all the Crons down on Kronus will all cry BOO-HOO!"
"That's a noise," grinned GW,
"That I simply must hear!"
So they paused. And GW put the vox to their ear.
And they did hear a sound rising over the ash.
It started in fast. Then it started to last... 
But the sound wasn't sad!
Why, this sound sounded merry!
It couldn't be so!
But it WAS merry! VERY! 
He stared down at Kronus!
GW popped their eyes!
Then they shook!
What they saw was a shocking surprise! 
Every Cron down on Kronus, the tall and the small,
Was summoning! Without any C’tan at all!
He HADN'T stopped C’tan from coming!
THEY CAME!
Somehow or other, they came just the same! 
And GW, with their GW-feet ice-cold in the void,
Stood puzzling and puzzling: "How are they not destroyed?
It came without jetbikes! It came without wraiths!
"It came without WBB, Gauss or ‘Cron faiths!"
And they puzzled three hours, `till their puzzler was sore.
Then GW thought of something they hadn't before!
"Maybe fluff," he thought, "doesn't come from a store.
"Maybe fluff...perhaps...means a little bit more!" 
And what happened then...? Well...on Kronus they say
That GW’s marine fetish just faded away!
And the minute Marines felt too stuffy and tight,
They rewrote the rules that made Necrons alright!
And they brought back Living Metal! And wrote new rules for Fifth!
And GW- 
-THEY THEMSELVES-
Yes, they used Monoliths!



I'll get over it, I suppose. I just have to sort of adapt my new story to conform with this... Travesty.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, that was pretty inventive and thus impressive.

But, really, I think you're taking the expansion (for that's what it is) of the fluff too seriously. GW owns the fluff, not you. They even own fluff you write based on their stuff.

They have always, and will always, change anything they feel like, and retcon out anything that doesn't suit them anymore. You need to get used to it, because it's never changing.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess I can deal with it, and, I guess some of their new models look kind of cool...

But I don't like those things on their heads. Whenever I get around to buying some of these new models I'm also going to buy a pile of warrior heads to use so those weird antlers won't be there.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> The new lore is fantastic. We have a level of character and purpose that simply wasn't there before.
> 
> Deadeye, a minor role in the other thread? :rofl: (I kid, )


 

Hey, I'm a modest man. I threw a few jabs here and there. This one however I'm sitting out as it's a repeat. Enjoy


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The more I look at it, the more my opinion changes. I actually kind of like it. Theres still enough wiggle room in the fluff for a schism in the post-transferral Necrons, resulting in certain "loyalist" houses, who remained loyal to the C'tan either by will or by force. Those houses are the ones the C'tan trust with their final great works, like the pariahs and the obelisks, while simply using the other, "rebel" houses that are reawakening as a distraction for the lesser races to bicker with while the _true_ threat operates behind the shadow of their less subtle counterparts.

Yeeeesssss, I think I like this new idea...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Whatever makes you happy Iron. :dunno: 

Now run with it. :grin:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I was successful at fitting my vision into the new fluff.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1161199#post1161199


----------

